

Satellite Image of Missing Plane Uploaded to CNN - aashaykumar92
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Hyderabad/hyderabad-techie-uploads-satellite-image-of-missing-plane-on-cnn-site/article5801884.ece

======
LoganCale
There is no indication that is a low flying aircraft. It's reasonably common
to see aircraft in satellite photos and nothing looks too out of the ordinary
about this one. Nothing is indicating that clouds are above it either.

Furthermore, the lighting is wrong. The aircraft took off at 12:41 AM Malaysia
time and flew for at least 7 hours. Malaysia is GMT +8 and the Andaman Islands
are GMT +5.5, meaning that at the time satellites received the last ping from
the aircraft it was around 4:45 AM where this photo was purportedly taken.

